# Where do you put the bird cage in your house?



## dimplez

I’ve always had it by the window (closed so no draft) in our living room. It’s bright & they’re able to see the outside view which is really nice. That’s also where most of our family activities take place, people walk in & out all the time so my birds seem very happy. However, my family has a habit of leaving our front door open when they go outside for a brief moment…seriously like everyone does that. And sometimes I have Dimplez out on his play gym, and the cage is just right next to the door. I keep telling everyone to please close the door but I guess they tend to forget it 90% of the time….and that’s how I lost 2 of my parakeets already through escaping. I really don’t have any other good spot for the cage except in my room – which tends to get pretty warm during the day, but quite breezy if I open the window since it’s on the 2nd floor. Also I’m gone all day long & stay up very late at night to study so that’s probably not a good place for them either.

So I was just wondering where you all put the cage at & how does that work out for you & your birdies?


----------



## spraymillet

I have the cage in my room, on my bureau. It's not drafty there, even if I open a window. I am gone 3-5 hours a day for classes and once in a while I leave at night for my bf's and come home in the wee hours of the morning- but I have a budgie cage and my cockatiel cage together, and my cockatiel loves to watch the budgies. They play nice together while supervised but I wouldn't let them share the same cage. But when I am home, I am 95% in my room and while I am there I let the birdies out. They like to sit on a play gym I made them that's in the shape of two ladders leaning against each other. It's their favoritest thing ever, I'm going to have to build a bigger one. 

Having their cage downstairs wouldn't be an option for me, as my house has an open floor plan from the upstairs hallway throughout the lower level, and it echoes SO much... even behind a closed door, I can usually hear my budgies' relentless chittering throughout the house. Also it's much draftier. And I have a dog that is restricted to the lower level (arthritis & old age) which would make things stressful because she is obsessed with the birds whenever I bring their cages downstairs to spend time there.

Besides, my family doesn't hang out together and they're usually just in and out, so it's better they're in my room.


----------



## cheekyboy

My cage is in my room (which is a granny flat in the back of our shed.. its like a normal bedroom with ensuite and lounge area). My only regret with it being kept there is that more often than not it isnt where the household happenings are. It's quite removed from it all, so I always worry about them being too alone. Hence why I now have three tiels  Ultimately I'd love them in the house, but the condition on getting them was that they stay in my room. 

But in saying that, I always try and spend as much time with them as possible. The cage is near a big window, so they can see out. And I often have the glass door open with just the screen locked, so they can hear all the birds my neighbour has! (The old bloke at the back of our house has a WHOLE backyard that is entirely avaries, because he breeds and shows exotic birds. I've never been in there, but we hear them all the time.. and so do the tiels  

So I like to think they arent too lonely.. sometimes I leave the radio or tv on, but i think they are pretty happy birds in general. (i hope)


----------



## Luti-Kriss

I keep mine in my bedroom. They're next to the door so when the room needs fresh air they get it first. And I have a space heater so the temperature is perfect most of the time. They're on the opposite side of the room from it though so they're not in too much danger of falling onto it or something, especially since their wings are clipped 

But yeah they're my birds so they stay in my room lol.


----------



## heatheri004

I keep my cockatiels and quaker in my room because they love my interaction when I'm home. They basically get to do what they want in there (while supervised) and that's where I spend most of my time. My society finches are in the living room though, because they don't require as much interaction and enjoy not being the center of attention .


----------



## Toirtis

The cage is in the living room (where we spend the majority of our time), on the farther end from most of the seating and the television and coffee table. The cage is situated in front of a large window (picture window, does not open), that is blinded, so we can adjust the light as necessary. This arrangement is working very well for us...the birds are within line of sight, so they are happy to be able to see us (and us them), but we still have a feather/dust free zone (well, less dust, anyway) where we can have a cozy people area.


----------



## jc119007

When we don't have visitors & it's just the two of us Kikou has pride of place on the dining room table. We have an open kitchen/living/dining area which is in fact T shaped, with the kitchen in the top left, the dining area opposite and the living area the bottom of the T. Our TV sits in between the kitchen and dining area, and we have windows all along the top of the T so there's plently of light. It works really well for us because Kikou can see what's happening everywhere, since we're on the 1st floor there's no people looking in and she can see what's happening outside too. When we have people over for dinner/lunch the cage gets shifted back further next to the window so she's still with us but not taking up half the dining room table.


----------



## Raven2322

I originally had my birds in my living room but due to my crazy schedule I moved them into their own room. That way I can control their sleep time and it doesn't depend on me, because sometimes I'm up very late. Also, I don't have very many people over to my apartment and I live alone. So I find I can spend time in their room with them and soley focus on them, I'm not watching tv or on the comp, just spending time with them. They also have time out with me individually and in pairs as well. I also have a half made play gym, that when it's done will live in my living room in front of a large window and I will have them spent more time out here when I am doing other activities.


----------



## Malorey

Ours is in the living room.  I don't know really how to describe the area,  .


----------



## cinnamon

We have 10 cages in our apt. living room. It is a large room with 3 windows on one long side. the tiel double flight cage is not on the window wall to guard against night fright happenings. the 3 conure cages and our Pionus are on the window wall. The 3 budgie cages and finch flight cage are all in the dining room area. We have a small couch and end table and TV and thats it. We want another Pionus but will have to wait till we move. we are caged up to our ears. Bedrooms store bicycles so no room there. I think we could rent another unit next door just for us! Naw I would put more cages then have to go shopping. You know the story if you give a mouse a cookie!


----------



## Renae

All my birds (apart from my 4 new Budgies) and their cages are in the bird room.


----------



## barb2birds

I keep my cockatiels in my bedroom. Their cages are on my dresser against the wall next to my bed. They are my babies. They are safe in my bedroom and not in front of the window. They think the outdoor birds are going to fly into the bedroom and attack them. It's colder by the window. Please do not keep them in direct sunlight because they can become over heated and sick. My birds fly and I like to let them sit on top of their cages and walk around. If I go out of the room for a few minutes they are safe but I would never leave them lose for a long time because of wires, cords and outlets that are dangerous if chewed on.


----------



## seaofdreams

My cage is outside under the patio. It is very sheltered from any drafts but they still get the fresh air and sunshine too when I roll them out into it in the afternoon.


----------



## brittbritt

Our kitchen and dining room is one long room without a door between them. There is a large, double, full length window in the dining room part. I have the budgies' and lovebirds' flight cages side by side in front of it and then right across from them is Moonshine's cage. 

There is no door between our living room and the kitchen/dining room so I can see 2 of the cages at all times. I'm always going in there to talk to the birds or walking by doing things in the house as the laundry room is in the room beside the dining room part.


----------



## Kokuhteel

Riley's cage is on a stand in a corner of the living room near the big bay window. His stuff is kept underneath it for easy access.


----------



## chris24

I keep all my birds in my bedroom; I have the Budgies in their own cage, and the Cockatiels have their own as well. Their cages are against the wall across from the window, so they get the light. And I have a spaceheater for them in my room that automatically kicks in if it gets below 20°C as its in the basement. Also whenever I am home they are all outside of their cage on a huge play gym I built for them.


----------



## C M

We have our cages in the living room because that is one of the more active rooms and they can greet people walking in (Poopers especially loves seeing new people).


----------

